# Süddeutschlands größter Angelfachmarkt auf 2200m² - informiert...



## Meeresprogramm (3. April 2009)

*

*

*Am 5. April 2009 verkaufsoffener Sonntag in Neumarkt*

*Süddeutschlands größter Angelfachmarkt auf 2200m² - Fisherman's Partner, Neumarkt informiert...*

Kommen Sie vorbei und erleben Sie die volle Fülle an Angeboten, Schnäppchen und Sortimentstiefe mit ca. 40.000 Artikel rund ums Angeln, Outdoor, Messer, Taschenlampen jeder Art, Jagdbekleidung und Teichzubehör. Kompetente Beratung, Montagebau nach Wunsch Vorführungen am Testbecken und vieles mehr erwartet Sie.
Abräumen! Die letzten Sonderposten/Schnäppchen der Hausmesse - solange der Vorrat reicht. Diese finden Sie auch auf unserer Seite mit ca 3.900 anderen Artikel im Shop (voraussichtlich ab 04.04.2009 im Shop unter: http://meeresprogramm.com/hp658/Newsletter-Specials.htm). 
*Öffnungszeiten:*


*Sonntag, den 05.04.2009: 13:00-18:00 Uhr*
*Dienstag-Freitag: 09:00-18:30 Uhr*
*Samstag: 09:00-15:00Uhr*
*Achtung am Samstag haben wir eine Stunde länger für Sie geöffnet!*

Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch! 
Ihr Fisherman's Partner Team - Neumarkt
www.meeresprogramm.com 
www.fishermans-partner-neumarkt.de


----------

